# Keys advise



## phantom7 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm making my first trip to the keys this week with my wife and I was looking to get any advise or fishing spots as the keys and glades are a little overwhelming. We will be staying on Islamorada and I have a Ranger Phantom and I'm looking to target anything from Permit, Bonefish, Tarpon, Reds, and Snook. Any help you guys can provide will be much appreciated.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Best advice I can give is to hire a guide for a day.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Agreed, hire a guide for a few days and save yourself some frustration. Fishing in the keys is not easy, lots of variables. Everywhere down there looks fishy, but might be surprised at how tough it can be.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

I agree with the previous posts. Hire a guide for the first day, let him or her know that you'll be self-guiding yourself the following days and we'll usually give you some great ideas on where to fish on your own. Have fun, respect the guide's waters.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

+1 more for hiring a guide down there in Islamorada.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

